# Lesions



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Wondering if anyone has had lesion or lesions on their ovaries, did some research, dont like what I am reading. If you have had them could you please tell me the process of removal. does it automatically mean you have cancer if you have them, I just cant grasp the info I am reading. Thanks for any info anyone can offer.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The word "lesion" is pretty general, so I don't think it automatically means cancer.After all this site http://www.cancerprev.org/Journal/Issues/19/1/107/658 talks about how to tell cancerous lesions from benign ones using a particular imaging technique.K.


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Thanks Kathleen, I assumed lesions meant scar tissue and didnt ask any questions. I do need to follow through with another internal ultrasound and will definitely be asking doc some questions next go round. The net can be an amazing tool for info, but it can also scare the #### out of ya..lol


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Hello Past,I think you may be referring to adhesions or scar tissue.I had total hysterectomy, bladder and bowel surgery about 6 months ago. My surgery took two hours longer than anticipated because of the amount of endo and adhesions I had, and that they attempted to clear up. My ovaries were covered in adhesions, and since they were removing them anyway, they took them along with the adhesions. Adhesions can cause some major issues, and pain. I think you are wise in the vaginal ultrasound and talking about the options. My ovaries were a mess, but weren't cancerous...just cyst filled. The word cancer was never mentioned to me, and I know many people who had/have adhesions. Suz is the queen of adhesions







I have, since surgery formed some large adhesions and did talk about adhesion removal surgery with my surgeon. They do it laproscopically and burn off the tissue as I understood it. This way the cut is smaller, and you shouldn't form more scar tissue from being cut open. I opted NOT to do it because I want no more cutting. I just live with the pulling.Good luck.Karen


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Well just a short follow up. I did have the biopsy, which I got a call back to come in sooner, no biggie. I went for ultrasound, got a call today, I do have a tumor, and you know I aint at all to happy bout this. I have to wait things out as I need to see what goes on with body for awhile, and document it. We cope in different ways, thought I was doing well, till that call today. So I wait a month and will then find out what I have to deal with. Thank you all for the replies. KSE thank you for replying, guess it isnt adhesions they are talking bout with me, they called it lesions, but today confirmed there is a tumor. I am sorry to hear of what you went through, but glad they took care of it. Take Care All


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Well was doing some reading,,and the symptoms appear to be 95% IBS. LOL now that sure is interesting. So do I have IBS or do I not. Why cant things be simpler.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

So Past, what do they intend to do about this?Did they talk to you of surgery, or what they plan to do about this tumor?My little sister is having total hysterectomy on June 12, and has a very large ovarian mass...so I understand your fear and concern.Past have you been to the hystersister site? It may be a place to go for information, comfort and help.Good luck to you, and if you don't mind, I'll be praying for you.~Karen


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Update..I go in for surgery on the 25th of August. The tumor is located on right ovary, so they will remove the ovary and tube, will be sent out to a pathologist as they cannot tell if it is cancer till its removed. So I got a bunch of stuff they are going to do at that time. Should be back on my feet in no time I am sure.


----------

